

Thinking Spreadsheet: An Opinionated Guide to Problem Solving and Data Analysis - joelgrus
http://joelgrus.github.io/thinking-spreadsheet/

======
rch
"Populous is a generic tool for building ontologies from simple spreadsheet
like templates."

[http://www.e-lico.eu/populous.html](http://www.e-lico.eu/populous.html)

